# Nemox Lux grinder mods



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have recently bought the Nemox lux grinder ,second hand ,and want to do some mods to get a finer grind . I cannot find the screw that locks the hopper in place on the upper bur carrier and am therefore unable to separate the hopper from the bur carrier . This will make it very difficult to let me see when the burs touch . Don't want to rely on guessing the point at which the burs touch as i'm afraid of seizing up the machine . Can anyone please help ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I had one of these and sold it on here. From memory the screw to release the hopper is at the back.


----------

